# TTS



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

This may get me banned from the jokes section , but some of the other jokes recently have been a lil corny too 

This is a variation on an old joke:

A snail goes into an audi dealer looking for a TT.
He specifies he wants a TTS
"Ah yes Sir, for the extra performance and sportiness!"
"No not really,its for the S badging,then when I go past people will say"
:"Look at that S car go "


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## 5681 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

From one corny joke writer to another ... :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

